
When Did Geek Culture Get So Angry? - CraneWorm
https://thewalrus.ca/when-did-geek-culture-get-so-angry/
======
MentatOnMelange
I had a story relayed to me just a few hours ago that seems pertinent. I was
on discord with a few old gaming friends being nostalgic. We'd all known each
other online for some time before discovering discord. One of my friends is a
woman who had never revealed this. I did not know this until tonight, but when
she got on discord's voice chat for the first time she was extremely anxious
about how people would react. She said one of her fondest memories is about
how we mostly just poked fun at ourselves for assuming otherwise and then
played the game just like we always did, having a great time with each other.

The way she spoke about it reminded me of how I felt when my family reacted
positively to coming out as bisexual. Which blows my mind and deeply saddens
me... the idea that gaming culture could cause someone to feel their gender
needed to be information guarded in that way. Its alarming, and I think
regardless of your views of the culture wars its something that needs to be
fixed as urgently as possible.

------
sharemywin
I think the internet has enabled subculture to flourish...some of it
good...some of it..well..terrifying..

